# Conexión autoestereo pioneer



## ADOLF666AR (Sep 13, 2007)

saludos,amigos,les comento tengo un stereo pioneer keh-p3850, usado que me ha quedado libre
y deseo darle uso, mi idea es la siguiente:
1)hay alguna manera de enchufar el stereo al toma corriente de la pared,sea con una fuente,
un adaptador u otro dispositivo.
2)el stereo es viejo tiene casetera y carece de salida auxiliar,es posible agregarle de alguna manera una salida de este tipo(aunque ya tengo de esos famosos casettes adaptadores que te dejan conectar el mp3 al stereo)
3)puedo enchufarle al stereo uno o mas parlantes.
4)que me quedaria mejor para escuchar ponerle 2 parlantes tipo del auto o tratar de ponerle dos parlantes de un viejo centro musical(esos que eran de madera y no tienen plug sino cables rojos y negros con el extremo pelado) o ponerles parlantes con salidas mas modernas.
5)este estereo no vino con control remoto(el aparato es del 90), se puede conseguir algun control
remoto que le sirva o hacer algo al respecto.
6)es posible agregarle a este tipo de stereo esas lectoras de usb o tarjetita sd como tienen los
stereo mas modernos.
el estereo es un pionner keh-p3850
alimentacion dc/cc.12v -ground
potencia 40x4
load imp_4_8*aki va un signo que no hallo en el teclado.
basicamenmte el stereo lo tengo en desuzo dado que lo cambien por otro mas moderno y me dieron ganas de meterle mano y probar suerte.
si alguno tiene o sabe donde hallar planos o dibujos de como conectar un stereo al auto o como debo modificarlo me gusataria que por favor me lo pasaran.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 25, 2008)

1) si, con una fuente de 220V ac a 12V cc. es simple.
2) no entiendo bien, queres una salida o una entrada? no tiene salida RCA dertas? con el casette obtenes una entrada auxiliar, no una salida. 
3) le podes poner los que quieras mientras mantengas la impedancia en 4 OHM ( el simbolo que no esta en el teclado es la letra griega omega y representa la unidad de resistencia e impedancia), mayor impedancia no le hace nada, solo obtenes menos potencia, pero menor impedancia puede dañar el amplificador del estereo.
4) para el estereo ponele el parlante que te paresca mejor. lo que te recomiendo es que tenga buen rendimiento porque no tenes mucha potencia en un estereo, en el que vos tenes no debes pasar los 12W por canal. el tipo de conector de parlante no importa.
5) es casi imposible colocarle un control remoto. 
6) es bastante complicado, aparte de tener que agregarle toda la electronica necesaria, tendrias que modificar el frente del estereo. aparte los componentes son bastante caros y dificiles de conseguir aca en ARG.


----------

